# Marriott Ko Olina



## RebV (Oct 27, 2015)

Looking for one night stay at the Ko Olina December 11.  Prefer 2 bedroom but will take smaller if we have to.  Thanks!


----------



## BobG7734 (Oct 31, 2015)

I have a 2BR penthouse, ocean view available, one night $100 for 12/11/15


----------

